# Will supplements like Glandex or No Scoot help anal gland problems



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Bella is on Natural Balance Limited Ingredients Sweet potato & venison. She had to go on an unknown protein. I give her FortiFlora everyday plus Tylan powder and BeneBac when required ( traveling, stress, diarrhea ( which she has not had in the last year or more). Its her anal glands that need to be expressed by the Vet every month. Her stools are not terribly firm, but my Vet says sometimes its just an anatomical problem and not that unusual. I read about these additives like naturvet No Scoot and Glandex etc. Basically adding fiber. But fiber can work both ways. Even in humans. Firm up stools or make them softer. Has anyone used these products? I am not changing her food, we went through three different types after she was six months old and had awful yellow smelly stools. The unknown protein and limited ingredients she tolerates well. Advice appreciated. She is a little over three and outside of the finicky pure bred GI issues and the anal glands she is in excellent health. She does NOT like having the glands expressed, obviously, and knows the Vet is where they do that. Not a happy camper!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I just had Nikki's anal glands removed two weeks ago, sounds like her and Bella had similiar problems 

I don't know if those products you mentioned would help or not. We did try adding fiber (psyllium husk) to Nikki's diet and it didn't make a bit of difference. She had problems since she was a puppy and she did end up with an infection around ten months old. I think the longest we have ever gone without needing them expressed was eight weeks. Most of the time it had to be done every two weeks.

Around Aug/Sep she had another infection and we had her anal glands infused. She seemed better for about four weeks after but then problems started again and four weeks ago she had another infection. Our vet didn't want her to have surgery due to her EPI but he said it was time to get them out.

We also tried different foods (Honest Kitchen, Rabbit & Potato) but nothing made a difference. Nikki has been eating a home prepared diet for two years now and her poops are normal but she was still having issues. My first GSD who ate Eukanuba most of her life never had an issue with her anal glands even when she had an upset stomach. Here is a good article on anal gland disease: Anal Sac Infections | Dermatology for Animals - Part 1


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would consider having the glands removed.

Heidi how is Nikki doing?? Better I hope


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It wouldn't hurt to try treating with Anal Glandz.

You add some drops of it to 1/4 cup warm water, and use a paper towel or cotton round to dip into this solution, and hold it to the dog's anal area for as long as you can. 

It has helped a lot of dogs, mine included. 

Amazon.com: PetAlive AnalGlandz for Anal Gland Health (50ml): Health & Personal Care


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I would consider having the glands removed.
> 
> Heidi how is Nikki doing?? Better I hope


Much better, the additional meds really helped


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Holistic approach to anal gland problems in dogs


----------

